# Hernia anyone?



## TrevorM (3 Feb 2011)

Just been diagnosed yesterday with inguinal hernia




so probably need an operation. 
Anyone had this operation and can give me some idea how long I'm likely to be off the bike?
Most depressing just coming out of winter.


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Feb 2011)

TrevorM said:


> Just been diagnosed yesterday with inguinal hernia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had one done November the yr b4 last, and beforehand made a similar post on a couple of forums. From the responses the recovery time seems fairly variable, so I would be prepared to take it as it comes.

Myself, I didn't even try to get back on the bike till late February, however i was quite mobile, pain free and out and about fairly soon after the OP - the day after I did a half mile walk, the day after that 1.5miles and after a couple of weeks I could carry a rucksack with a moderate amount of shopping 3-4 miles back from the supermarket.

I probably could have gotten on the bike after the 6-8weeks they recommend you lay off, but just couldn't be bothered with restarting in the crappy weather.


----------



## TrevorM (3 Feb 2011)

Bodhbh said:


> I had one done November the yr b4 last, and beforehand made a similar post on a couple of forums. From the responses the recovery time seems fairly variable, so I would be prepared to take it as it comes.
> 
> Myself, I didn't even try to get back on the bike till late February, however i was quite mobile, pain free and out and about fairly soon after the OP - the day after I did a half mile walk, the day after that 1.5miles and after a couple of weeks I could carry a rucksack with a moderate amount of shopping 3-4 miles back from the supermarket.
> 
> I probably could have gotten on the bike after the 6-8weeks they recommend you lay off, but just couldn't be bothered with restarting in the crappy weather.



Thanks (I think). I'd a 100 mile ride planned for May


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Feb 2011)

TrevorM said:


> Thanks (I think). I'd a 100 mile ride planned for May



I did my longest ever ride afterwards, in June, 135miles from Cambridge to Grimsby via King's Lynn. So, wouldn't let it put you off (okay cheating across the Fens, but did have a headwind for a while).

/edit - have you got a date for the OP scheduled already?


----------



## TrevorM (3 Feb 2011)

Bodhbh said:


> I did my longest ever ride afterwards, in June, 135miles from Cambridge to Grimsby via King's Lynn. So, wouldn't let it put you off (okay cheating across the Fens, but did have a headwind for a while).
> 
> /edit - have you got a date for the OP scheduled already?



No. Seeing consultant on Monday. Fortunate to be able to go private so hopefully get the OP very soon.


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Feb 2011)

TrevorM said:


> No. Seeing consultant on Monday. Fortunate to be able to go private so hopefully get the OP very soon.



Well that's something. I've had it done twice and both times was 2yrs from diagnosis to OP on the NHS.


----------



## sparty69 (4 Feb 2011)

Trevor, join the club. I'm in the same position, I saw the specialist on Tuesday. I too need an op to correct it, he told me it will be an open procedure as opposed to keyhole!! . He also told me that it'll be a few months before I actually get it done as it's not causing me any pain, so I'm classed as non urgent. So I intend to get out as much as possible between now and then  . All the best Trevor, if you get yours done before me, let me know how you get on. Best of luck.


----------



## TrevorM (5 Feb 2011)

sparty69 said:


> Trevor, join the club. I'm in the same position, I saw the specialist on Tuesday. I too need an op to correct it, he told me it will be an open procedure as opposed to keyhole!! . He also told me that it'll be a few months before I actually get it done as it's not causing me any pain, so I'm classed as non urgent. So I intend to get out as much as possible between now and then  . All the best Trevor, if you get yours done before me, let me know how you get on. Best of luck.



Good luck with yours, hope you get it soon. I'll let you know how mine goes.
Did your doctor say you can still ride until the op? My GP said no but I'm hoping the consultant has a different view.
I have done 250 miles without any problems since I noticed this at start of Jan.


----------



## TrevorM (7 Feb 2011)

Best possible news from consultant today. He can do the op within the next few weeks and he is happy for me to carry on cycling until then.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2011)

I had mine done 17 years ago and was out shopping with the wife next day, on the turbo very gently in 3 days and racing again at 6 weeks. British Hernia Clinic I cannot recommend them enough.


----------



## lowerstill (9 Feb 2011)

Just a minor word of warning my dad had a hernia, got back on the bike a few weeks after and popped the hernia again. Ended up having three operations in total. Each one got wider and wider as the scar tissues built up. So softly softly would be my motto, an week of taking it easy could save lots of weeks later on.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2011)

Did he have the mesh method? if it was a few years ago and on the NHS chances were he did not. Whilst privately it has been carried out with mesh for over 20 years I believe it is quite new on the NHS.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2011)

A number of surgeons felt that none of the above methods was entirely desirable and over several years an altogether different technique was devised. This formed the basis for the method now perfected at The British Hernia Centre over thousands of cases. Under *local* anaesthesia, a small incision is made over the site of the hernia. The peritoneal bulge is returned to where it belongs, as before, but the repair is achieved by placing a piece of fine (inert and sterile) mesh at the opening in the tissue. This is firmly held in place and the outer incision closed. The whole operation takes minutes to perform. 

*Unlike other techniques, even those now using mesh, our approach does not require any stitching together of the muscle tissue at all, thus eliminating the tension induced by other methods.* 

The healing process starts to take place immediately in that - sensing the presence of the fine mesh - the muscle and tendon send out fibrous tissue which grows around and through the

mesh, incorporating it in a way similar to the placing of the steelwork inside reinforced concrete.  *It is not a 'patch' stuck on the outside, but a total, tension-free reinforcement inside the abdominal wall.* 

The results are also similar to the concrete analogy, in that the 'mechanical load' is spread over the whole area, precisely at the area of weakness, rather than on high pressure points of stitching through the deep, sensitive tissue with older methods. *When performed correctly, this technique requires no bed, even after the operation.* The patient is able to walk away from the theatre immediately after surgery.  

The technique was originally devised as a much-needed alternative to re-stitching failed hernia operations (ie recurrences) done the old way. It was then realised that, as the technique was so very successful with recurrent hernias, it should be used for 'first-time' repairs and thus avoid recurrences _altogether_.


----------



## lowerstill (10 Feb 2011)

Sounds like you had a very good op there screenman, I'm sure my ole fella would have been much better off nowadays too. His first op was NHS, his second at a military hospital and his third back on NHS. Interestingly they decided they'd be operating 90 degrees off for the first two and the last mesh op was successful, so now he has an upside down crucifix scar! As an interesting side effect he claims that when its cold, particularly on the bike the meshed area is decidedly colder than the surrounding areas. He now uses the old tramp method of a sheet of paper up his racing jersey.


----------



## upsidedown (10 Feb 2011)

I had both sides done at the same time a few years ago with the mesh repair. Spent about 5 days sleeping on the settee as i couldn't get up the stairs, but healed remarkably quickly after that. Was back on the bike in a few weeks and never looked back really. 

Good luck with the op.


----------



## TrevorM (10 Feb 2011)

Having the op on Saturday which is only 10 days from first visit to GP! Surgeon told me I could keep cycling until the op but havent had a chance yet. Might get put tomorrow for a ride.


----------



## TrevorM (14 Feb 2011)

Well I had the op on Saturday under general anaesthetic, got home Sunday morning, took the dog for a walk and otherwise pottered about as normal. Went for a very short cycle today of 1 mile just to see what sitting on the bike was like and it was fine. I'll try a longer ride tomorrow. Very pleased with how it went as I was expecting to feel much worse.


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2011)

Well done, I am glad someone else had the same experience as me.


----------



## tourer695 (22 Feb 2011)

Maybe too late to be of any help BUT just in case...
I had an inguinal hernia diagnosed in may 2009, I was at that time planning a 10 day tour of Italy with some mates. I bought myself... wait for it.... a hernia belt in fact two of them. 
They helped me no end and was riding up to 60 miles a day fully laden prior to op. 
Had my operation when i came back and was back on my bike steady away by February 2010 and in April was climbing Sa Calobra in Majorca on my racing bike.
Hope all continues to go well


----------

